# don't waist your time!



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Went out last night anagoigged Marlin all night, at sunrise moved to Beer Can Then Petronous. All we had to show for it was 2 blackfin. Caught a few hardtails but not near the quantity that was there a few weeks ago. Water is nasty out there. 




in the space above is your picture of our haul for those in the pas who complain when I don't add pictures.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pic!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I guess the pic comment was aimed at me! Ha Ha, I had a feeling it was going to be tough for you guys, the water is just sooo crappy out there now. I have to hand it to you for giving it try however.

Thanks for the pic!

Robert


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

It's not doom and gloom for everyone! Just keep looking at those satelites and staying at home!! So far today in ladies tourney a boat has released a white and a sail. Just keep believing there is no fish in green water. Another non tourney boat released a white also!! And no they are not big boats that ran to Cuba either. Both 30 and under!! Sorry your luck was not as good!! Don't give up keep fishing!!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I told you to save the gas!!! At least I could blame it on "banana man". When are you heading back??


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*some people*

like you Bully just floor me lets get the right you are upset cause we dont like fishing in crap water so you make up a fishing report cause well WHY???????


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Really, Billin so call the crew aboard the My Allibi and the crew aboard the Blue Sky and ask them how their fishing was today!! I got no reason to lie! Guys like you are why people who actually fish and catch Have quit posting on here!! Figure it out for yourself bro, I like others are through with guys like you!! All i was doing was putting a little silver lining on the tough conditions we have had. And if you want my background and wanna know how i know fishing reports read some of my other post and you will figure it out!! So billin just keep WISHING and no Fishing!! Nobody likes fishing in crap water including myself. My point is its not as bad as you think and there are fish being caught, but i will keep my post to myself since they offend you that people can catch fish in clean green water. truth is around here how often do you think we really see BLUE water within 60 miles?? Not often. Have a good night my friend. If you wanna see some truth come to WCI tommorrow 3-5 and watch some of the fish these ladies caught while you pounded your keyboard all day. maybe they will teach you that you cant catch them at home.

And reeldog my reply was not to slam you and your post!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I am not blaming the poor fishing on the water clarity. I am blaming it on the fact that either I don't know what I am doing or the rigs I went to are not holding fish right now do to some other reason. I have had some great Tuna fishing days in dirty water! I am going with option C: someone put a sign on the bottom of my boat for the fish to stay away! Who was at my Marina yesterday?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Capt. Ed, I'm back in Atlanta already... Oh and I had to try so that I could experience a horrible fishing trip so I appreciate the good ones even more!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Reel dog: don't sell yourself short! You showed up, you filled up the boat and ran 80+ miles to chase tuna. You know what you are doing! Sometimes they bite, sometimes they don't. Sometimes water color is the issue, sometimes it's not, but either way YOU went!

Everyone else, play nice!

Robert


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

That's why they call it fishing and not catching!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Bluewater Fishing*

Our 11th Annual Tuna trip was this weekend aboard the Annie Girl. The AG crew managed a nice Tuna bit Tues w/ 11 YFT. We headed out Friday night to hit the popular rigs before dawn. Jigging only produced GIANT HARDTAILS and a few bonitas. We trolled at least 4 of the rigs, NO LOVE. We eased back north and bottom fished, then ran back to the rigs for what we hoped would be the afternoon/night bite. It did not happen. SAT morning we started at the rig that had at least produced on Tues and there was NO LIFE, no bonita, no hardtails, nothing. We headed back to OBA, working our way home bottom fishing. We had a good time, the Annie Girl crew busted their butt trying to make something happen, but "Bluewater" fishing is not happening right now. Hopefully conditions will improve soon. Oh, anyone that thinks Snapper are under pressure is CRAZY, while fishing with two hook rigs tipped with tiny pieces of squid to target Triggerfish we would still catch Snapper up to 25#. We also had great success with AJ's and now that it's Aug 1, at least you can keep a few of them.

Thanks to Mike, Nick, Brent, and Truiett of the Annie Girl for once again, running a great trip. Hopefully the Tuna bite will return very soon.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont read this section much because I mainly shark fish from shore. However, this thread made me want to tell MSYellowfin he is right on the money.

Go fish, post your report and make it more feasible for others to know what to expect. I commend you sir not only for your words but your great reports.


----------

